# Broscience Thanksgiving Dessert Recipe



## NbleSavage (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, my fellow Meatheads!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2013)

Eatin seed is for birds and bitches!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eatin seed is for birds and bitches!!!!



Vanilla is for p#ssies!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 28, 2013)

lmfao...   


pretty sure I ****ed a hooker in Prague named Stevia


For some reason I actually like this guy


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey i love vanilla


----------

